# Your Ferals?!



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Well, I've been wondering what ferals look like where you live! Everyone talks about how theyre all blue bars and stuff???? The ones here in Toronto are all colours, from reds, to yellows, to blacks, to pure white. Is it like that where you guys are? The majority of them here aren't blue bars at all! Theyre mixes! 

Here are some: 







This one up here is a featherfoot. She died, but I loved her a lot. Caught her once.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ferals in North America, as well as most other places, come in all shapes sizes and colors. Wildtype is blue bar though. But our ferals are descendants of domestic pigeons which have been bred for all kinds of colors.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am taking the question as asking about regional differences, perhaps (?)

In San Francisco the most common colors where Blue Bar and Black Check. Fair to say a good 75% or more of the Ferals there were either. Among those, probably about a 60-40 split with a slight leaning towards the Blue Bars. There was the occasional one with splashes of white, and there was the occasional white one (Beauty, a good friend of mine for many years and a regular visitor to my porch there, is a pure white with one little fleck of grey near one eye) plus the very occasional ginger-colored bar and on very, very rare occasions (as in I saw maybe 3 or 4 my whole time there) there'd be a reddish one. 
But really, those were the exception rather than the rule.

Here in Portland, where I have lived for the past 6 months...seems to be about the same ratio.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

As far as my locality in West Midlands UK I suppose the main colours are Blue Bar and checks but the flock I have the closest to my home are predominantly white.
Now after a period of time they have been joined by blue/grey ferals and so there are some interesting mixes appearing with a lot of white flashes in the feathers.
Due to some lost homers join the flock at times and then there are also occasional Roller or Tumblers,(not being a breed expert I'm never sure which they are).
I have seen the odd red bird and my favourite that used to be head of the flock was a banded Grey/Silver Grizzle who sadly has disappreared now.

You seem to have some lovely looking birds amongst your locals.

Janet


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

chicago.. all colors... black and white.. orang white. black.. u name it wer have it


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Ferals here in NZ are mostly blue bar, blue cheque and blue t-cheque. I see the occasional black, grizzle or white flight.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! (a mainly white flock! Interestinnggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!  wish mine were like that!!!)


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

November-X-Scourge said:


> Thanks everyone! (a mainly white flock! Interestinnggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!  wish mine were like that!!!)


check this out

www.youtube.com/watch?v=i95aSCFl7r0


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

OMGZ!!!!! Niceeeeeee!!!!!! I like the misfit colored ones


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Locally there are some really big flocks that live mostly under some bridge overpasses along major roads in central NJ. These are mostly blue bars. There are some checks and T-patterns in there, the rare grizzle, and some have a few white flights. Very rare in these flocks is an ash red or pied. 

In NY City, however, there is everything...much more vairety of colors adn patterns and even occasionally a crest or so.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

New York sounds like Toronto. Every colour, crests, feather feet.


----------

